# How did you get out of Oral Presentation in class?



## MobiusX

Did you do something so you wouldn't have to talk in class? I did, I used an excuse note given to me by a professional I went to before which said that I have social anxiety. I gave it to the professor at the beginning of class and didn't have to give oral presentations and only participated when I wanted to. The most I did was raised my hand and answer a short question. I would use the excuse note again if I had to-- it's my friend.


----------



## mbp86

I faced my fears by memorizing my presentations


----------



## fanatic203

It's happened to me twice that I skipped out on a group presentation because I couldn't face it. Both times we were marked as a group, so I still got the mark. Haha, I'm so bad.


----------



## Noca

I would get accommodations by the disability office so that I could just do written assignments instead.


----------



## Bullet Soul

Strangely enough I don't really mind reading a paper or something in front of my class. If it's a project that I have to memorize and I don't have a paper to read off of though, I definitely have a hard time. But I just try my best to face it. Avoiding it won't do me any good, it's something I'm going to have to do in my life so I have to try.


----------



## thewall

I just had to suck it up and do it.


----------



## millenniumman75

I didn't avoid. I got through it.


----------



## gopherinferno

In high school, I suffered miserably and somehow did it.

In college, I did it drunk.


----------



## heyJude

In my college years, I just skipped out on (most of) them and just took the failing grade. Either that or withdrew from the course if I knew we were going to have to prepare an important presentation at the end of the semester. Pathetic, I know.


----------



## SilentLoner

So far I've just been sucking it up and going through with it. I hate them with a passion.


----------



## millenniumman75

I would overprepare - go for enough notes to exceed any time limits. Note cards, note cards, index cards!


----------



## mooncake

I somehow managed to get through one... I just glued my eyes to my typed up script the entire time and got it over with as fast as possible. 

With another one, I just couldn't face the prospect of feeling physically ill and not sleeping for another month so I (eventually) mustered up the guts to email the professor and mention my anxiety. I felt so embarassed because I know it can seem utterly ridiculous to someone who has no problem making a 5 minute presentation, and he did try to persuade me to do it, but I just couldn't face it. He was suprisingly very nice about it all and gave me marks without me presenting (this was in my first year however, so I doubt this will ever happen again).

I'm heading back to uni in September and I'm planning on going straight to the disabilities office to try and make some arrangement whereby I can be assessed in a different way. I just hope I can get somewhere with it, because I had brought up SA with my supervisor at the start of my first year, but she totally just fobbed me off and wasn't prepared to really listen. And I was too nervous to really push on about it anymore, just buried my head in the sand until the presentations were inevitably announced and then worried myself sick until they were over.


----------



## Star Zero

Took a zero in the presentation portion, then exceeded expectations elsewhere. (Like the report, the notes, extra credit, etc.)

I have the feeling it won't work for college...:afr


----------



## Monroee

Last semester in college I participated as much as I could but I got a letter from my therapist to get out of things I thought I couldn't handle. This semester there is going to be a lot more interaction and I didn't ask for a letter. I'm going to try to face everything myself because I'm a lot more confident now than I was last semester. If anything gets too much, I'll obviously have to ask for another letter. But thats how I did it.


----------



## Greg415

ohpewp said:


> In high school, I suffered miserably and somehow did it.
> 
> In college, I did it drunk.


I was the same way. High School was horrible for me. Junior College is not too bad. And lmao at the getting drunk part:drunk:hahaCheers to that


----------



## GSYBE

I never had that much of a problem with presenting something in front of a class because it's a fairly prescribed social situation. That is, you're expected to talk about something for a given amount of time and you don't have to be all that confident, funny, witty, overly interesting, or off the cuff. You just go up there, blab on about the important points, and sit down. Chances are, most of the people in the classroom don't care what you're saying and are worrying about themselves, social anxiety or not. All that's left is pleasing the teacher.

The past few times I've given presentations I've done them on a mix of alcohol and propranolol (Inderal) and it worked very well. People on the evaluation said "wow, you looked really relaxed." Propranolol is one of those drugs that doesn't really work for social anxiety (that's where the alcohol comes in), but it works wonders for stage fright and its physical manifestations. 

Of course, using drugs should be avoided whenever possible. :yes


----------



## Arkturus

I just took it, and got a C. It wasn't that bad, but I'm glad I never have to do it again. I did use SA as an excuse in one of my english classes for why I did contribute to discussions, it was a mjaor part of the grade and I just couldn't bring myself to speak up very often.


----------



## odd_one_out

Did it only in front of the professor (their idea).


----------



## jessckuh

"Me no speak english"


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I just did them. Although I did horrible in every single one of them.


----------



## pita

I didn't. 

The school psychiatric office told me I'd probably qualify for a disability note, but at the time I guess I didn't want to think my SA was that bad. I was also nervous about asking my profesors for special treatment--I was afraid that I'd feel like I'd 'cheated' somehow.


----------



## Freiheit

I just did it and got the horrible grade it deserved. I did get out of doing one presentation once. I got my grade lowered only a bit for the whole project.


----------



## Kittia

I never got out of oral presentations. I basically memorized them, wrote down everything on notecards or a piece of paper, and practiced them out loud to myself over and over. However, I did get some really low participation grades for not being able to bring myself to participate in class discussions...


----------



## mbp86

This one guy passed our public speaking class by reading entirely off notecards. He didn't seem to have SA though (He was talkative before class started).


----------



## Miss W

I've never gotten out of an oral presentation.
I've gotten through them by having my entire presentation typed out and practicing until it's memorised. It's slightly easier now, as I've had classes with the same people for the last 3.5 years.


----------



## Cleary

Go through with it. Presentations aren't too bad.. it's the group discussions that I hate more.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Just do them, in the long run it's the best way to get over it. I practiced speaking the whole thing out loud by myself and with people, if you do it enough you'll get comfortable.

I think avoiding it entirely isn't really a great idea.


----------



## Madbritt

I'd pretend to be someone else. A person more confident than myself. Try to get in they're mindset and then present it.


----------



## Mort

I got through it at high school. I felt nervous every single time I had to present something to my class though. I went in front of the people and I somehow managed to say it all. When I sat down again at my desk, I realized how fast my heart was beating.


----------



## Ehsan A

i was scared of defending my MA thesis from the day i began my candidature... after 18 months of inviting so much "impending doom", i've decided to quit! funny thing is, i got an acceptance for a paper i submitted to a conference, after i quit. they accepted it for oral presentation, and not the usual poster!!! a serious conflict of emotions... i'm stuck about what to do.


----------



## Maladapted Sharkbait

I would do them if they were a group thing because I wasn't up there alone. But if it was by myself, I just didn't show up or do the work at all, didn't matter whether it was a huge part of my grade or not.


----------



## 3scape

In college I had to take Speech to graduate. Our first speech was supposed to be a demonstration of something and at least 3 minutes long, but we were allowed to have one other person up there with us for moral support. Well when it was my turn, I was so terrified that I just started laughing and couldn't stop. At first the class laughed too then they were like.. wait why is she even laughing and they just stared at me. The girl up there with me had to start talking and make it up as she went along because all I could do was laugh! After class the teacher asked what was so funny. I told him I didn't know I was just so nervous! Eh, I guess I should just be glad I didn't throw up or something. It was still pretty embarrassing though!


----------



## Cest La Vie

I just blunder through them.


----------



## Same Difference

Oral presentations are easier than one-on-one conversations. You can usually prepare something in advance, and even crack a few funnies to win the audience.


----------



## letitrock

omg, I love this thread, I'm so glad that I'm not the only one afraid of doing this, I was just looking at my syllabus for art history, and multiple group discussions are planned as well as an oral presentation!!!!! I've always sucked it up and gone through it but now I'm thinking I may switch classes while I still have the chance


----------



## Nexus06

I just did it; I was a Business student so I couldn't really avoid it anyway. Of course I felt like I was facing the Grim Reaper before and during the presentation, then there was the self evaluation period (aka: the "what did I do wrong this time") period after. I usually did "so-so" as a presenter.


----------



## DoveAgain

3scape - I've seen that happen before and it's understandable. It seems common. Sometimes, the more inappropriate laughter is for the situation, the more you can't stop laughing. :b

Ahh, I HATE that feeling of reading the syllabus and seeing 'oral presentation'. I can't focus after seeing that and I start getting really worried. Normally, I try to switch classes, and another time I couldn't because a friend and I agreed to take it together. It was pretty bad because 95% of the class was confident, well-spoken people. Even out of the shyer ones, I was probably the most shy and awkward. :blank 

I've backed out on two presentations in high school. I just didn't show up. I ended up with decent grades in both classes though so it didn't have a huge effect, thankfully. One was with a random class partner and I felt a little bad he had to do it by myself, but I just couldn't get myself to do it. 

In college, I switched math classes after the professor mentioned he sometimes calls on people to do problems on the board. Once I got to switch, I was SO much happier in the new class. Everything was better--the professor, the work, the lack of having to speak, the atmosphere of the class, while still properly learning the math. Maybe presentations can help some SAers, but I just can't handle the stress. Maybe one day, who knows, but for now, the thought of doing one is enough to almost make me cry.


----------



## letitrock

letitrock said:


> omg, I love this thread, I'm so glad that I'm not the only one afraid of doing this, I was just looking at my syllabus for art history, and multiple group discussions are planned as well as an oral presentation!!!!! I've always sucked it up and gone through it but now I'm thinking I may switch classes while I still have the chance


yessss, a few spots opened up for the same course, but with a different teacher, and according to the syllabus, there is only one oral presentation, and noooooo group discussions!!!!YESSSS!And plus, with this class, I don't have to wake up at 6 in the morning.


----------



## Green Eyes

I hate oral presentations! I never liked them. I have had problems with it since age 9, when we got it at school. When my SA became worse (around age 15) I jsut didn't showed up at school for my oral presentation and after that it didn't went good at school. I was too anxious to go to school and have had diffrent therapys, so I didn't had oral presentations. Last year I was allowed to do it only for the teacher, bit even for that I was too anxious, so I only had to write one.
Now I'm at a new school again and we have oral presentations in 2 or 3 months. I don't know what to do. I also read in my syllabus that we have a groupdiscussion coming up. I so don't like that.


----------



## J.T.

Usually, I just skip the presentation. I make sure my grades are very high so I can still get an A without doing the presentation. 

Lately, as a upper division student, I've had to try different alternatives because the classes are harder.

For one group presentation, I read word for word without taking my eyes off the paper. I didn't answer question or introduce myself, the group did that part.

For another, I did the presentation only in front of the professor.

For the most recent, I made an arrangement with the group, i.e., I will do more of the work if I don't have to present. They said OK, and I just controlled the PowerPoints. 

Next semester, I have to take a presentation course. I can't delay it any longer because I graduate next semester. I don't know what I'm going to do.:afr


----------



## ILoveCats

I hate presentations! But it looks like every course I've started in college has them  I actually dropped out of my first college because there were so many of them, there was at least 1 every month ( I stayed there for 6 months) and the course was 2 years x_x had to get out of there! 
I usually dread presentations weeks in advance and wish I could get out of them :afr 
My new college course has presentations too but I'm just gonna try and get through them, memorise everything.
I do believe that in order to get over a fear you have to face it...
People always tell me to either picture everyone in their underwear or imagine that they're all sitting on the toilet...
I might just have to try that


----------



## CourtneyB

Getting out of presentations and public speaking now isn't going to help you in the long run and future. Even if you hate it its better to get used to it now so you wont have such a problem when/if you need to do something like that in a future job.


----------



## stylicho

> After that I went to the Dr, and got beta blockers. I haven't had a problem doing presentations since


WTF are beta blockers? I once had to ask for a chair to sit down while giving a presentation. And the whole class clapped after I finished in a form of mock sympathy :lol. How ****ing embarrasing is that? That's when I decided I wouldn't be doing anymore oral presentations.


----------



## stylicho

I have noticed one thing though. If I mention to the class that I'm nervous as hell before starting the presentation that somehow makes it a little easier. Just sucks when you have the tense neck thing going on and head starts jerking :lol.


----------



## pat34

I came across this forum today after googling a supplement for anxiety and just joined. I have a few presentation this semester at school and was looking for something that could help me relax.



stylicho said:


> WTF are beta blockers? I once had to ask for a chair to sit down while giving a presentation. And the whole class clapped after I finished in a form of mock sympathy :lol. How ****ing embarrasing is that? That's when I decided I wouldn't be doing anymore oral presentations.


lol at the sympathy applause. I would prob think it was funny _and_ embarrassing if that happened to me. Were you the only person who received applause after their presentation?

Beta blockers are drugs that are usually prescribed for high blood pressure. For anxiety sufferers they're supposed to help with some of the physical symptoms of anxiety like heart palps, increased heart rate, sweating. I tried them a few times but I don't think they worked for me.


----------



## stylicho

> lol at the sympathy applause. I would prob think it was funny and embarrassing if that happened to me. Were you the only person who received applause after their presentation?Beta blockers are drugs that are usually prescribed for high blood pressure. For anxiety sufferers they're supposed to help with some of the physical symptoms of anxiety like heart palps, increased heart rate, sweating. I tried them a few times but I don't think they worked for me.


Yes, I was the only one who received applause lol.


----------



## Positive

i managed too.. got an A in some of them. LOl fk m life


----------



## disarmonia mundi

By turning beet red, stuttering something barely comprehensible until the teacher let me retake my seat and then never wanting to show my face in that class again.

Easy as that.. nothing to it, really.

I got Inderal, a bag of phenazepam, GHB and now I can buy liquor so I think this particular issue is a thing of the past.


----------



## yourfavestoner

I trudged through them, with weeks of anxiety hitting me beforehand. I actually wasn't too bad with them, but that was probably due to my memorization - I knew them inside out.

One really bad time though, I thought I had it memorized and I went BLANK. Completely. I knew it remarkably well, even the morning of, but just forgot everything when I got up there.

I would've done the note, but my SA kept me from doing so - I didn't want anyone to know about it and was afraid the teacher would laugh at it.:roll


----------



## alte

In undergrad, I selected classes that didn't have presentation requirements. In all 4 years, I probably did 2 or 3 presentations only. I am more comfortable with presentations now, still there's room for improvement.


----------



## LittlePinky82

Well for a Corrections class we had to do a presentation on a subject we talked about during the class. I had mine all ready to go and everything laid out and perfect. I got to class and my drive wouldn't open my project! I was so upset and disappointed actually cause I was really proud of my work. I tried everything and it didn't work for some reason. Nobody else's drive had a problem just mine. It was really weird. So I was able to just play the video little part I had for the presentation. I wasn't expecting anything to happen so I didn't think to Email it to myself or print out the slides. Everything worked fine at home and other programs on my drive worked. So my professor let me Email it to him and I got the same grade I would have if I presented it. :sus


----------



## LittlePinky82

alte said:


> In undergrad, I selected classes that didn't have presentation requirements. In all 4 years, I probably did 2 or 3 presentations only. I am more comfortable with presentations now, still there's room for improvement.


Ah how lucky. I've had to do so many presentations with this major. Bah. But it's good cause each time I do it that means more experience and I can be more comfortable with speaking in front of people.


----------



## hellopiggy

i personally do not think public speaking will make SA improve....its just too much of a big step and causes significant stress.....after i'm done, i'm back to my normal self again because it is 'painful' 
i got an A in my speech class, but i dropped out the first one randomly and received a W even though I was at least capable of getting an A....but before each speech, the stress is too much!! i hate !!!! (probably the wrong attitude towards public speaking)


----------



## rockguitarist89

I'm assuming your anxiety must be worse than mine because though I am extremely nervous for presentations, I can usually get it done OK. I may sound nervous, but I almost always do a great job.

I have some coming up in November, including some presented with groups.

I would suggest talking to the teacher if I were you and just discussing your options with him or her. You have to be honest and get it through to them the level of your condition. I'm not sure if any of my teachers at my university would let somebody not present. Its a huge part of the grade sometimes, when it relates to a project or paper you did. Its also part of the curriculum, so some teachers may let you, but I don't think most would.


----------



## Manfi

We did our first group presentation today.
I have one for tomorrow and also one for next week! :|

But by the end of the term I will probably get used to it. This is one of the good things I like about Business. You're forced to be social.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

it hurt but i managed to do them all...


----------



## OhMyGod

during high school I just did every single oral presentation. I was very hard to do it with my heart racing, my voice failing and with all those intimidating eyes staring at me. Now, at college, I did 1 oral presentation and the other one, before the class, I started hyperventilating and I skipped it... for shame


----------



## courtneylouisebaker

i don't think there's any way for me to get a note for my 5 minute speech, what do i do? i'm pulling my hair out just thinking about it, i really really need to do something. HELP


----------



## Slumknox

I like speeches....when its only you. I have a presentation due in a few weeks, but this is not alone, in fact, i have a randomly assigned partner ****. Now im all paranoid about how to contact my partner..where to meet..what the hell do i even do. Collaboration sucks


----------



## vitaminu100

Bullet Soul said:


> Strangely enough I don't really mind reading a paper or something in front of my class. If it's a project that I have to memorize and I don't have a paper to read off of though, I definitely have a hard time. But I just try my best to face it. Avoiding it won't do me any good, it's something I'm going to have to do in my life so I have to try.


I'm the same as this, if I can just read it off a paper it's all right.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I don't gt out of them. My anxiety is visible the class when I do them but I get through it.


----------



## lonelygirl33

Help!!! I have an oral presentation tomorrow. I still have a lot of work to do on the project so I'm starting to get worried. I didn't start working on it much until yesterday and just realized theres not much info on the topic and there isn't any time to change the topic. 
I'm planning to stay up all night finishing it. I'm getting really nervous because I'm afraid I'm not going to have enough to say about the topic. ALso its a power point presentation so I'll probably mostly read off the screen even though I know that's not a good presentation style. Also the information is boring as **** so I'm just gonna be droning on. Luckily I've seen some presentations and so I realize that people probably won't be paying too much attention to what I'm saying. 
Also I'm afraid cause I have a sweating problem especially when I'm nervous.


----------



## blueidealist26

I did them but I reduced anxiety by not doing them off the top of my head. Once I tried to do one off the top of my head, and I was awful. I basically wrote an essay and read it to the class, often with my eyes on the paper instead of the audience even though I knew I might lose marks for that.


----------



## Cranberries

I've skipped one I think, just because it wasn't graded and therefore I didn't see the point in working myself up into such a state for something so minimalistic. But the big presentations which are marked I can never skip, because I care about my grades too much. Just gotta suck it up I suppose. It gets better the more you do it I reckon.


----------



## DarkIceDragon

Wow, I have to give one tomorrow heh 

It's 10 minutes long, and we're not allowed to use notes or such. It's basically-
Stand in front of 47 people staring at you
Say whatever you want
~Hear the snickers and comments from the class, and experience some shaking legs, stutters, etc.~
Go back to your seat
Crawl under a rock after you get home 'cause you know everyone's laughing... heh 

And I only memorized some general notes about my topic... how I'm gonna go on for 10 minutes is beyond me... I wish people wouldn't stare.. It's like they're seeing me for the first time or something 

As for escaping them, I would if I could. Even if I don't go & say I was sick, they'll make me do it when I come back to school.... so I either have to change schools, or go for homeschooling, both of which are impossible for me 

And in my society, there is nothing called "Social Anxiety" & "Genuine Problems". There is only "Incompetence" and "Stupid". So... there. Wish me luck! ^^;


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Either took a F or did them. 

I had to give alot of them in high school


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Dropped out


----------



## CoolRanch

It also helps if you don't look the audience directly in the eye. Just look at the tops of their heads, they can't tell the difference and you won't really notice if they're staring at you or not.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

CoolRanch said:


> It also helps if you don't look the audience directly in the eye. Just look at the tops of their heads, they can't tell the difference and you won't really notice if they're staring at you or not.


Yeah. This helps a lot :yes


----------



## Archaeron

I forgot once that I had to do a presentation because I wrote it on the wrong day in my calendar, but I prepared everything so I did roughly know what to say, I just didn't have any text or powerpoint to look at. Result: I wasn't nervous, I was talking spontaneously and I made jokes (which I never do!). Best presentation ever. I never risked to do that again though, I was too scared for that


----------



## Puppet Master

I didn't I just got stuck relying on the fact that I have a voice that's like the old movies of the sky opening up, the sun shining down, and god speaking if nothing else it catches people attention and silences them.:lol


----------



## DiscardedHeart

not without some embarrassing memories.


----------



## Mya

i suffer through them. and it sucks every single time.
tomorrow i have to do a "practice" presentation in front of the class, and then on friday i have to do the real thing in front of the class AND their parents AND college reps AND the superintendent. i'm so scared, and i know everyone will think i'm a freak when i'm up there but i just want to get it over with. :cry


----------



## Mya

DarkIceDragon said:


> Wow, I have to give one tomorrow heh
> 
> It's 10 minutes long, and we're not allowed to use notes or such. It's basically-
> Stand in front of 47 people staring at you
> Say whatever you want
> ~Hear the snickers and comments from the class, and experience some shaking legs, stutters, etc.~
> Go back to your seat
> Crawl under a rock after you get home 'cause you know everyone's laughing... heh
> 
> And I only memorized some general notes about my topic... how I'm gonna go on for 10 minutes is beyond me... I wish people wouldn't stare.. It's like they're seeing me for the first time or something
> 
> As for escaping them, I would if I could. Even if I don't go & say I was sick, they'll make me do it when I come back to school.... so I either have to change schools, or go for homeschooling, both of which are impossible for me
> 
> And in my society, there is nothing called "Social Anxiety" & "Genuine Problems". There is only "Incompetence" and "Stupid". So... there. Wish me luck! ^^;


i'll be giving mine too tomorrow! good luck, you probably won't be as terrible as me. uwu


----------



## MachoMadness

I just sucked it up and chose something I was interested in


----------



## CassMary

In my school we have to do a speech in frount of the entire school and i got so anxious and worked up about it that i passed out and they had to call an ambulance. Ever since then my teachers have made me do my speech just in frount of them . It was a huge relief when that happened but i still have to present PowerPoint presentations to my classes where i get physically ill and sick just thinking about them. So far i have passed out 12 times because of my social anxiety during speeches and presentations.


----------



## Kevin001

CassMary said:


> In my school we have to do a speech in frount of the entire school and i got so anxious and worked up about it that i passed out and they had to call an ambulance. Ever since then my teachers have made me do my speech just in frount of them . It was a huge relief when that happened but i still have to present PowerPoint presentations to my classes where i get physically ill and sick just thinking about them. So far i have passed out 12 times because of my social anxiety during speeches and presentations.


How old are you? Congrats on getting to do the presentations in front of the teachers now but damn that had to be rough. 12 times? Are you seeing a therapist? On meds? That is so scary. But yeah I avoided presentations like the plague I would always choke.


----------



## Neal

I didn't even know that was possible. I certainly didn't want to do those presentations I had last week.


----------



## JH1983

I just skipped school any day a speech or presentation was required and took a zero for it. Public speaking is something I want no part of for any reason ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Raies

Just went and did 'em, I guess.

Doesn't get any better by avoiding, and I want to learn the stuff (they do these presentations for a reason...), so meh.


----------



## Rickets

I didn't, about 50% of the time I elected to go first to get it out of the way, otherwise the tension rose too much.


----------



## tea111red

i didn't show up on the day i was supposed to do one......the teacher gave me the points anyway, though. :stu it was just 5 points.

the other one.... i can't exactly remember why. i think i just didn't do the assignment to read or whatever, but the teacher wanted me to get the points so she had me do some alternative assignment. she deducted a few points or something like that as a penalty.


----------



## nekineko

I just forced myself to do them. Oral presentations were nerve-wrecking, but they weren't that bad if I read off my notes. 

The thing I had a real problem with was class discussions since you have to make up responses on the spot. I did poorly in graded classroom discussions, as I could never think of things to say and would be too nervous to say them, even if I did.


----------



## CassMary

Kevin001 said:


> How old are you? Congrats on getting to do the presentations in front of the teachers now but damn that had to be rough. 12 times? Are you seeing a therapist? On meds? That is so scary. But yeah I avoided presentations like the plague I would always choke.


I am 15 turning 16 in a few months and i am seeing a therapist but it only helps a little. Yes i have tried many meds but the ones i have tried gave me bad reactions i am on a new one now and that is supposed to help with it but i only feel a numbness instead of a dizziness however it is the same result i pass out.


----------



## Kevin001

CassMary said:


> I am 15 turning 16 in a few months and i am seeing a therapist but it only helps a little. Yes i have tried many meds but the ones i have tried gave me bad reactions i am on a new one now and that is supposed to help with it but i only feel a numbness instead of a dizziness however it is the same result i pass out.


Aww sucks. I'll pray for you. :squeeze


----------



## CassMary

I have been told that i will probably have to live with this the rest of my life


----------



## Fangirl96

I skipped that class for a few days until i knew presentation time was over. Skipped the entire subject if a lot of presentations were going to happen. Had some teachers who understood that i was shy tho, so they offered me to just do the presentation in front of them. Usually skipped that too tho. I attempted to do presentations a few times, atleast when it was a group thing or just a very small class. Always made a fool of myself by just rambling 3 sentences or something. I wish i hadnt even bothered. I was suffering for nothing.


----------



## railcar82594

I've found preparing for the speech, and practicing it over and over like you're pretending to be an actor helps. Also taking some lorazepam the morning of the day, or 30 min before the presentation.


----------



## Mc Borg

Told my school counselor that I had SA and she told my teachers. I never had to do one.


----------



## CassMary

Kevin001 said:


> How old are you? Congrats on getting to do the presentations in front of the teachers now but damn that had to be rough. 12 times? Are you seeing a therapist? On meds? That is so scary. But yeah I avoided presentations like the plague I would always choke.


I have just turned 17 years old and I am still seeing my therapist, I do take a combination of medications that are supposed to reduce stress and anxiety but I am not sure how well they work. It is terrifying though yes but I am just starting year 12 and my HSC and my Department of Education requires use to do a multimodal presentation in front of 20 markers that means a speech and a digital presentation.


----------



## Kevin001

CassMary said:


> I have just turned 17 years old and I am still seeing my therapist, I do take a combination of medications that are supposed to reduce stress and anxiety but I am not sure how well they work. It is terrifying though yes but I am just starting year 12 and my HSC and my Department of Education requires use to do a multimodal presentation in front of 20 markers that means a speech and a digital presentation.


Oh wow :frown2:


----------



## CassMary

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow :frown2:


 I know I am absolutely dreading it and every time I even think about it I start feeling sick. I don't know how I am going to get through it.


----------



## Kevin001

CassMary said:


> I know I am absolutely dreading it and every time I even think about it I start feeling sick. I don't know how I am going to get through it.


I'll pray for you if you don't mind :squeeze.


----------



## CassMary

Kevin001 said:


> I'll pray for you if you don't mind :squeeze
> 
> Thankyou that is very kind I hope hat it works my parents have been praying with me and for me for years now it at least gives e hope for thigs to get better


----------



## CaptainBoz

I would just struggle through them the best I could. Just showing up and reading off a paper and then sitting down again should get you 50% or a little better. It's always better than taking a 0 grade-wise.

My most nerve wracking (sp?) experience was getting through my masters thesis defense. Fortunately, it's not as involved as a PhD defense, its was just explain what you did and why you did it. Not really any original research involved to be grilled on. I picked professors who I knew were more easy going to be on my committee. I had my friend come and ask me a pre-arranged question to give the appearance that I could think on my feet. The only problem I experienced was that I had brought something to drink (I get a nervous dry throat) and my faculty adviser said I couldn't have that, so I just struggled with that.


----------

